# Co 2 stopped working



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I have an Aqua Medic pressure regulator, and Aqua Medic solenoid and a Milwaykee SMS 122 monitoring system 

I found the fish a few days ago all at the top struggling for air - they're all fine - I added lots of oxygen as quickly as I could

but the CO2 system has stopped functioning and I'm not sure what's going on

Can anyone help me out please


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

What is the PH reading??? When was the last time the probe was calibrated??

What was the cause of the fish gasping? Plugged filter etc?


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Ph reading is 6.9 - we just calibrated it - I'm not sure what the hell is going on -

fish were gasping because I forgot to plug in the air pump after a water change
(I think)


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

All is well, turns out the reactor was plugged - not a maintenance issue -
a plastic part had slipped and the whole unit was not working


----------

